# Fellow dirt grower's What pot?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

So I grow in dirt and I am in the process of finding what POT works best for me. I am flowering in the classic hard black 5 Gal and in the 5 Gal cloth POT as well as I got one AIR pot ( has a lot of holes) . I wanna see what works best for me.

What do my fellow dirt tokers flower the girls in?

Black plastic
Cloth
Air pot
Other- What

Why do you use that one? Just trying to hear ideas get a discussion I have heard the sales pitch. Wanna hear the truth
Thanks Stank


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2015)

I use smart pots and love them and will never go to anything else. I started with 5 gallon and now i find i handle the three gallon ones a little better. They last a long time...i haven't worn one out yet. A drip saucer is a must and a tiny learning curve, but i really like the root structure they give... almost all feeder roots.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

What makes a smart pot cost $10 when a root pouch is $2.50 for same size with handles? The smart pots are that good worth that much more? 

The saucers are proving difficult in my tight area as well as water consumption yikes.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anything with holes in the bottom, I use 1 gallon ice cream pails. I also have 4, 1 gallon Geo pots, they are similar to smart pots, just a little thicker. I find I use more water with the fabric than the plastic pails due to more evaporation.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Pots-5-Gallon-Soft-Sided-Container/dp/B002JUOWB2/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1421118061&sr=1-1&keywords=smart+pots&pebp=1421118186236&peasin=B002JUOWB2[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.hydroponics.net/c/549


1.64 for One Gallon
1.85 for Two Gallon
3.71 for Three Gallon
4.46 for Five Gallon


----------



## MR1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Really good prices Hamster, they don't ship to Canada though.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Really good prices Hamster, they don't ship to Canada though.



Didn't know that MR1.  Sorry my Canuck friends.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hamster, that is the problem we have, always have to check to see if places ship to Canada, shipping costs are usually high and now with our dollar losing value it gets harder all the time to find a good deal in the USA, which sucks because it cuts the selection down a lot.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stank, this is where I bought my Geo pots, they seem to measure out larger than the Smart pots, good price. They also have ones with handles if you want to pay more for them.

http://www.valleyindoor.com/product.php?productid=1408&cat=3&page=1


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks MR1 I can buy em local for $2.50. They are called Root pouch. 
Glad you explained that to our USA tokers


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 12, 2015)

you get beans we get pots...  yippy :farm:


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 13, 2015)

Home Depot 10 3 gallon smart pots for 25
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Viagrow-3-gal-Breathable-Fabric-Root-Aeration-Pot-With-Handles-10-Pack/202985188/?showPLP=false


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here`s my way of growing :
Sunshine Mix #4 is the "soil" I use.
Seeds are scarified in a toilet paper tube w/sandpaper inside.
Seeds directly into soil, about 1/4-3/8 inch deep, in 2 inch coco coir pots.
When ready, pot and all into 6 inch coco coir pots.
When ready again, pot and all into 5 gallon square plastic pots.
NO transplant shock using this method.
Works for me anyway.
Later. Peace.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 13, 2015)

Do have some fabric pots on order, should be here today or tomorrow. Next grow gonna use half plastic and half fabric pots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2015)

I got a few cloth pots as a gift a while back and really like them.  I have been reading that you can make your own cloth pots from landscape cloth.  I am going to order some here soon.  I am ordering some heavy duty fabric like this and give it a try.  I am pretty good with a sewing machine, but some people apparently staple the cloth and it works.  In my reading woven needle punched landscape cloth was recommended, so I looked for that.    [ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FNQ5R4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1HHYPCL51QYFW&coliid=I1V47DWUMZ0Z28&psc=1[/ame]  Another of the advantages other than price with making your own is that you can size them exactly the size you want and are not forced into the sizes you can buy them in.  

Since my space is small and I need virtually every inch of it.  I went to Big Lots and found a container that pretty much fit my space and then cur it down to use a one big drip tray.  I have also used trays made for pet bowls, wet boots, and simple serving trays as drip trays.  You loose a lot of floor space using round things.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 13, 2015)

Greetings

This is one I like ,yrs back used to grow in strawberry baskets lined with
the black weed fabric. At the time I used a 400 w in 3x3 area and straight flower after 1wk 
then what happens is air pruning so the plant breathe almost like a fish and stay short and 
compact and keep a little short root system and overall stature. Good for clones or seeds. I've
seen on some hydro stores or dollar store baskets that are open walled then line up with the 
weed fabric, superior air penetration, just keep a small reservoir for soil at bottom for capillary
action. Coupled with a good fert program  be astounded at what could be done in a small space 
with this methodology.

Atomic Dog


----------



## mossycrew479 (Jan 15, 2015)

I read that the smart pots allow air pruning.which is the root will hit a hole and stop growing forcing new roots to start growing,which provides a healthier root system.instead of hitting the side's and circling the pot and causing root bound.seen a picture of one in plastic pot versus air pot.much healthier root system I'm sold


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2015)

mossycrew479 said:


> I read that the smart pots allow air pruning.which is the root will hit a hole and stop growing forcing new roots to start growing,which provides a healthier root system.instead of hitting the side's and circling the pot and causing root bound.seen a picture of one in plastic pot versus air pot.much healthier root system I'm sold



Correct. I have done a side by side with a plastic pot of the same size. Same strain, nutrients etc. Smart Pots had bigger fuller buds and yielded better.


----------



## tiquer30 (Jan 15, 2015)

I you don't have landscape cloth, the polyester cloth from the 70s &80 works well, I use it in gardening all the time.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am doing same strains in same size pots of Diffrent materials right now also.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my fabric pots yesterday from Gardener`s Supply. On sale, reg. $15 for $7 and found coupon for free shipping. Got 6 of `em. Pot next to it is a 7 gallon Dirt Pot. Will be put to good use, next grow. Plan on using fabric and plastic pots. Later. Peace.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Brain fart, forgot the pictures. 

View attachment IMG_0489.jpg


View attachment IMG_0490.jpg


View attachment IMG_0491.jpg


View attachment IMG_0492.jpg


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 16, 2015)

I have one "smart pot" think it's 3gal. kinda tricky to water. Did notice difference in the roots but not the overall product..I might mess around with them more in the future. My friend says they like to use the canvas grocery bags from walfart...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

Be careful using bags from places like Wal-mart.  I have read in numerous places that the inks/paints they use on the bags can be toxic and not to plant _anything_ you are going to ingest in them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

That's what I was thinking THG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2015)

You have to have a drip pan under any smart pot so they can re drink the water. And, don't fill them all the way to the top with soil either...that could be a mess.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 17, 2015)

You guys an girls got me convinced smart pots next grow for sure! BtL


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2015)

I found the side by side I did>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54815


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 18, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I found the side by side I did>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54815



And that's why for the final transplant into bloom, we run smart pots.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421616935.701862.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421616943.245937.jpg


Gonna add this to the mix 
Do a smart pot vs this pot


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Gonna add this to the mix
> Do a smart pot vs this pot



I believe JAAM did this and they came out basically tied.  We can always use another trial though.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use smart pots and bottom water/feed only. The top dirt has never seen a drop.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 19, 2015)

Greetings,

Yo 000 Stank, u got the pot right there under ur air pot,
the milk crate. I'm going to do mine this year outdoors
and line em up with weed fabric. Plenty of air for ur roots.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> I use smart pots and bottom water/feed only. The top dirt has never seen a drop.


 

My last two grows were watered/ feed from the bottom only. Used plastic pots though. Next time will use both kinds, try to get 50/50 split. If the boys and girls cooperate that is. Top couple of inches stay dry, means no soil gnats. I grow a pot of Marigolds along side of my girls, helps keep other bugs away. Later. Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Doesn't that take forever to bottom feed? Are your pans super deep?


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Doesn't that take forever to bottom feed? Are your pans super deep?



I like to use the top clear lids from the cake and pastry platters they sell at the Super Market. I don't bottom feed often just when I top dress with DE.  It can take a bit to bottom feed or water Smart Pots for that matter. Once you get the hang of it you kind of know just how much water they need and having an inch or two of water in the run off lid is no big deal. They suck that back up in no time.  I will say gnats can be a problem if you have quite a few pots sitting in water for any period. I dealt with them and gotta say Mosquito Dunks work great and can be gotten at Home Depot, Lowes or online. I got them from Amazon since my local Agent Orange and Lowes did not have them at the time I needed them.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 19, 2015)

I put small clay pots in the bottom of my large pots to help suck up the water. Seems to work anyway. Also use clear plastic plant saucers under the pots. Never had water set in them for any length of time. They hold more water in them then you think. Later. Peace.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 19, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Doesn't that take forever to bottom feed? Are your pans super deep?



It takes no time at all, smart pots sitting in small tubs. Like HL said i guess it comes down to once you know how much they need you just dump half of it in and come back in a few and do it again. So I prob spend 1 min watering each plant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd like to try this all... as I sometimes have a plant that stays wet over 24 hours in the plastic pots, and I don't like that! lol Also, I've always had a horrible Fungus Gnat problem. Maybe this will finally solve it?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'd like to try this all... as I sometimes have a plant that stays wet over 24 hours in the plastic pots, and I don't like that! lol Also, I've always had a horrible Fungus Gnat problem. Maybe this will finally solve it?



A tub from the dollar store, i trim it so i dont restrict air flow and my soil dries nicely, mine need a drink every 3-4 days and I know exactly how much they need just from doing it, current grow is day 70 of flower and I have top watered once.

View attachment 20150120_124156.jpg


----------

